# Anzil Cockapoos



## bubbache

Hello all you lovely anzil owners, I would like to get your experiences/thoughts on Anthony and his dogs please as we are seriously considering a poo from Anzil. Anthony seems to know his stuff although seems to never get back to me, must be because I keep bothering him as I'm too excited!


----------



## mandym

Although i dont have an anzil cockapoo i know many who do,theyre all lovely with lovely natures too.They dont over breed,they breed at the correct gae and eye test too,ive never heard any negative comments about them.Dont worry if you dont hear back straight away,sometimes it isnt easy if you get lots of emails every day but im sure you will hear from them soon. xxx


----------



## colpa110

Your comments are what I have heard previously. Great dogs but not great communication although this does seem to be rather a problem amongst some breeders.
I have only met one Anzil dog as being in the South but she was lovely - very placid compared to a lot of poos!


----------



## RangerC

I also emailed him - no reply - and eventually got to speak to him very briefly but he said it wasn't a convenient time (fair enough) but promised to ring back. Never did. Disappointing.


----------



## Von

Our dog Jenna, almost 3, is an Anzil cockapoo, she is delightful, laid back, friendly with other dogs and loves people. I have to be honest and say that she wasn't overly fond of Meadow our puppy who came to us in August, but that was our fault, we didn't handle things very well at first, once we knew what to do everything settled down, and they are good friends now, and Jenna is actually very tolerant of Meadow's hyperactive antics. 

I found texting Anthony was more successful, as he could respond at a time convenient for him.


----------



## mandym

Von said:


> Our dog Jenna, almost 3, is an Anzil cockapoo, she is delightful, laid back, friendly with other dogs and loves people. I have to be honest and say that she wasn't overly fond of Meadow our puppy who came to us in August, but that was our fault, we didn't handle things very well at first, once we knew what to do everything settled down, and they are good friends now, and Jenna is actually very tolerant of Meadow's hyperactive antics.
> 
> I found texting Anthony was more successful, as he could respond at a time convenient for him.



I find that most adult dogs take a while to get used to a puppy,very few accept them straight away,my eldest cockapoo kd is a nightmare with puppies lol. xxx


----------



## bubbache

Thanks for all your replies - it's really useful. I guess my main worry is that if the breeders are not great at communicating now, how will they be if I need any support when we have our dog? It might also because I am a tad impatient too(!) but it is a BIG deal for us and I want to have a good relationship with the breeder. I sometimes wonder if we will ever get there!


----------



## Von

Anthony is very hands on with his puppies, and a lot of his time is taken up with them before they go to their new owners. He loves to hear how the pups are doing in their new homes, and his website used to be full of wonderful pictures and stories of pups from past litters.

The website has been under reconstruction for some time now, which is a shame, as I think it would have put your mind at rest. I know that the family moved a while ago which would have been a big, time consuming upheaval.


----------



## DB1

Hi, My boy is from Anzil - but don't let that put you off - LOL!! if you read a few of my earlier posts you'll know what I mean, Dudley's mum has working lines (most of Anthony's are show), and it was her first litter, Anthony admitted she wasn't the most maternal of his bitches which is why I think Dudley was a handful. Helen who occasionally comes on here has Dudley's half brother and he has been perfect, a real gentle softie (Barney). I found it hard to pin Anthony down in the early days, but once he informed me of the birth of the pups he sent me regular updates and returned calls, and we still e-mail each other occasionally. Recent one said he is not in too much of a hurry to get the new website up as he had been getting lots of calls every day. He is not a 'home breeder' but is possibly closer to that than most licensed breeders. Bitches do come into the home and are relaxed to be there, puppies are born and raised in the house. Good luck with your search wherever it leads you.


----------



## JULIEAJ02

Hi, we got Mollie from Anthony back in August 2011 and we can't imagine life without her now. She is so affectionate and loves to play and cuddle. I corresponded with Anthony a couple of weeks ago and "he was up to his eyes it." The website has been ready for ages but he hasn't activated it because he is just too busy to take the extra calls the website generates. As others have said, Anthony is very hands on and the dogs/puppies will always come first so be patient with regards to hearing back from him. Don't worry about him not being contactable if you have any concerns as we were first time dog owners and when I e'mailed him not long after having Mollie, he was straight on the phone to me with advice and reassurance. Believe me, an Anzil pup is worth the wait!


----------



## Janev1000

I think I may have met the same Anzil poo as Colin (Isla?) and she seemed lovely.

I agree that many adult dogs take a while to accept a puppy. Even at 8 months, Biscuit acts very much 'top dog' with Honey and probably always will. x


----------



## Jedicrazy

I don't have an Anzil dog but have spoken to Anthony a few times and he is a very responsible and caring breeder. He actually contacted me to put me in touch with someone whose dog had shared the same medical issue as my Obi. This was really kind of him and hearing from the other owner really put my mind at rest. I think he's a top guy. :twothumbs:


----------



## helenboden

I got my gorgeous Barney from Anzil 12 months ago after a long tedious journey looking for a cockapoo x After months of wasted journeys and let downs I was pointed to Anthony and I never looked back x I tried my best to find any negative feedback but to no avail x His reputation is deserved as I really should have paid him double for the amount of time he spent talking and reassuring me even before Barney had been concieved !!!! Barney is fantastic , gentle, loving, playful , very funny , healthy and absolutely gorgeous xxx 
Totally coincidentally to reading this post, Anthony texted me today to see how Barney was getting on and he is 13months so he really has an interest in how his puppies are doing even 12 months on x I cannot recommend him enough to be honest x Good luck xx


----------



## Marc Hourigan

Hi there we have had Bob, one of Anthony's cockerpoos for 3 years and he's adorable; a real family dog, brilliant with the kids and our Persian cat. We found the contact with Anthony fine and he certainly has a passion for his dogs, so I reckon it would be worth persevering. All the best


----------

